# Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?



## Hardi (8. Mai 2006)

Nach der letzen "großen Drift" vom Kajak aus habe ich mir einen kleinen Treibanker / Driftsack bestellt. Kommt mir etwas ungewohnt klein vor .. ist ca. 0,33 x 0,33 Meter im Viereck mit Öffnung vorne drin, ohne Drahtgebilde vorne als Öffnung und deshalb gut zu verstauen (wie ein Taschentuch).
Bezeichnung PLASTIMO.
Habe das Teil aber vom Kajak aus nicht noch testen können .., könnte sein das ich da noch einen mehr brauche. Aber evtl. ist das ja was für's Bellyboat.
Bei Interesse mache ich gerne nähere Angaben.

Klickt Ihr HIER


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

Moin Moin ,
 bestimmt nicht schlecht das Teil auch für BB . Schreib mal einen Bericht wie er funktioniert |supergri und ach ja was er kostet |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hardi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

#tMoin Michael,
gekostet hat der kleine Treibanker Euro 7,90 plus Versand = Total Euro 13,80.
Habe das Ding in einem Internet-shop aber auch schon für Euro 16,00 plus Versand gesehen.
Zum Testen des kleinen Treibankers komme ich in den nächsten Wochen nicht, da benutze ich den Großen im Lande der Mittsommernacht.
Stelle den kleinen Treibanker gerne leihweise zum Testen zur Verfügung, bei Abholung oder Treffen Nähe Oldesloe oder Reinfeld S.-H. oder Hamburg Landungsbrücken/Innenstadt bis einschließlich Donnerstag.
Ist Jemand von den Hochwellenbellyboatern am auf dem Wasser an einem der nächsten Wochenenden und möchte mal das Versuchskaninchen spielen ..?#t


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

@ Hardi

Kleiner Tip beim Driftsack;
häng Dir unbedingt in die Spitze des Driftsackes ein Bleigewicht, so min. 200gr bis ca. 400gr.
Wirst sehen der Driftsack (der olle) wird nicht mehr nur an der Wasseroberfläche durchziehen, sondern etwas tiefer im vollen Wasserstrom. Dort entfaltet er sich dann auch richtig und bringt merkbar Verzögerung!  :m 

Denk mal Bilder ! #6


----------



## Hardi (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

@Mike,
Danke für den Tip, jo Blei habe ich reichlich. Werde das mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Hardi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

Moin,
dieser Driftanker hat sich als absolut nutzliches Utensil erwiesen. Er ist im Packmaß klein. Nur für mein Yak mit 390 cm Länge, bei strakem Wind etwas unterdimensioniert. Für ein Bellyboat müßte er aber von der Größe passen.
Ich mache mich jetzt mal nach einem Modell dieser Bauart, in einem größeren Format, auf die Pirsch.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischbox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

Ich hab bei den Driftankern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie ruhig etwas überdimensioniert sein können. 
Für mein Motorboot habe ich einen der für Boote bis zu  5 Meter Länge angegeben ist. Mein Boot ist 4,20 Meter. Der Anker hält das Boot schon stabil in der Drift, aber bremsen tut er es eigentlich nur wenig#c . Von daher würde ich es ruhig mal mit einem eigentlich zu großen Anker probieren.


Vielleicht der erste auf dieser Seite...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

Ja so ein Driftanker ist schon was Feines.
Habe den hier, wie unten im Bild zu sehen ist.
Der hat ne 50cm Öffnung und ist über 80cm lang.
Der verhindert meine "Winddrift" enorm aber eine Wasserdrift kann kein Driftanker der Welt verhindern !! Denn alles was im Wasser drin ist, bewegt sich auch mit der Wasserströmung, es sei denn man Paddelt, rudert oder fährt mit Motor dagegen an !


----------



## atibandi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drifanker für's Bellyboat / Kajak gefunden ..?*

hallo,
falls jmd noch einen driftanker brauch ich hab noch einen über!
hatte ihn mal in die kleinanzeigen gestellt aber da ging es irgendwie unter!
bei interesse pn
gruß matti


----------

